

How I Hustled to Get the Perfect Startup Job: From Tradecraft to Zumper - inaherlihy
https://medium.com/@inaherlihy/how-i-hussled-to-get-the-perfect-job-bd24e74188ae

======
alexanderss
Trying to circumvent a company's hiring process by cold e-mailing ALL 730
employees at a single organisation; as well as calling out busy people who
couldn't respond to your cold e-mails or couldn't take time out to meet with
you personally by full name, position, and company in a self-promoted Medium
post seems a highly negative signal and poor form, especially in Silicon
Valley. This is likely the reason most of these companies passed.

